# What are ideal conditions for drying bud?



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 26, 2008)

Temp, humidity, ect... Thanks guys...


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 28, 2008)

Cool, dry and dark. Takes longer to dry, but it's worth it in the end.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 28, 2008)

About 80F and keep the humidity less than 45%. Should be ready to jar after about a week.


----------

